
Ford Tests Buzzing Wristbands to Keep Six-Foot Distance Between Factory Workers - gravy
https://www.thedrive.com/news/33041/ford-tests-buzzing-wristbands-to-keep-six-foot-distance-between-factory-workers
======
sova
No touching!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LEJ6tZI7_k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LEJ6tZI7_k)

